

Watch TSA Nude Body Scaners Get Defeated | TSA Out of Our Pants - tsaoutourpants
http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/watch-tsa-nude-body-scaners-get-defeated/

======
alainbryden
There's nothing in this video that demonstrates the body scanner failing to
pick up on something it should have. Is there an original video associated
with this one that demonstrates that?

~~~
JangoSteve
Here is the original article with video, excluding the airport security camera
footage, but with actual description (starting at 0:58):

[http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/1b-of-
nude-...](http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/1b-of-nude-body-
scanners-made-worthless-by-blog-how-anyone-can-get-anything-past-the-tsas-
nude-body-scanners/)

And then here is the post about the TSA wanting blogs and media to takedown
coverage of that post:

[http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/breaking-
ts...](http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/breaking-tsa-
threatens-mainstream-media-not-to-cover-story/)

------
darien
I can attest that some TSA officers secretly do not give 'enhanced patdowns.'
2 weeks ago I flew out of LaGuardia. Both me and my fiance requested an 'opt
out.' My experience with the patdown was nothing at all dissimilar from
getting patted down by security at the entrance of a music festival. My fiance
however was vigorously patted down by a female TSA officer. This makes me
wonder whether male TSA officers are less likely to 'touch your junk' when
seen in contrast to the female patdown experience.

~~~
StavrosK
Both times I've opted out (out of the two I was about to enter a scanner),
nobody touched my junk. The TSA officer explained how he would pat me down
next, and I think he did the buttocks with the back of the hand, but neither
came near the groin.

I don't think TSA officers like touching our junk any more than we do,
really... Anyway, luckily I don't have to fly to the US often. I find even
taking off my shoes degrading.

~~~
tsaoutourpants
Indeed, many TSA officers hate the body scanners and enhanced pat-downs.
Before they were implemented, people didn't really "like" the TSA but the
complaints were along the lines of "Why do I have to take off my shoes?" or
"Your liquids rule is so stupid!" Now the complaints are, "How does it feel to
be a child molester for a living," which is entirely a different ballgame for
them.

